# Fear of having D in public toilets



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Is anyone else extremely embarassed about this? I cringe at the thought of having D in a public loo, at anyone else's house, or even my boyfriend's bathroom. I'd rather grit my teeth and hold my muscles rigid till I get home, even if I risk an accident!I joined the gym at uni partly because it gives me access to the toilet there- there is a single cubicle in a corridor. I had to use it this week, I was at uni about to go to a seminar when the cramps hit. But I was still totally embarassed, terrified someone would hear or smell me, literally I was shaking!How do other people cope with fear of using public toilets? The only times I don't care are when I'm in enough pain to block out the anxiety.


----------



## 22163 (Aug 26, 2006)

Sukie, you are not alone. I too hate going anywhere else, and if I have to, I also know the best loos at college. What I hate the most is the huge gaps in the cubicle doors, I can totally see the people at the sink and I'm sure they can see me. My husband told me that those people probably will forget about hearing me on the loo soon after, and I'm probably won't see them again anyway, so who cares. Thinking this has helped me a little bit, I actually had to go at college today in a "bad" loo, and it went ok. Good luck!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I would rather use a public bathroom or one at a friends house than not make it to the bathroom. After a few D accidents I am happy just to make it on the loo where ever it may be.Take careKat


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree with kitkat - it only takes one D accident to not care who hears or smells what in a bathroom - after all that is what they are for. Meanwhile, if you are lucky enough to make it to the toilet, there is nothing you can do about the sound, except sing loudly.







For the smell, you can try a purse sized deodorizing spray. We're all in the same boat and we know it ain't easy!


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

A trick my grandma taught me was when you are ready to explode flush the toilet this covers some of the sound and I always carry a purse size perfume in my purse for the smell.I also agree that hopefully you don't know anyone there so who cares. When you have to go, you HAVE TO GO!!Vamplady


----------



## Starr (Oct 14, 2006)

These are all such good suggestions!







I love the one about a small perfume bottle--I am allergic to perfume so I never thought of that, but for this--hey, I'm walking out anyway, right?







But I wanted to add, I can remember a time when I would do ANYTHING to keep from going at a friend's house or in public. Until that first accident. Believe me, I would not wish that on my worst enemy (if I had one). I still don't like it, I still PRAY that no one comes in, but if they do, well then I silently pray they have a sense of humor or tolerance, whichever it takes; cause there is nothing we can do about it--and hey, they have to do it too--sometime.Starr


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I dunno about the perfume spray...I once stunk out the whole yacht club where I worked. (Fortunately, no one saw me coming out, so it was attributed to person unknown.)Mark


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

light a match, blow it out and wave the smoke from it. The sulphur kills the smell every time. Also, they have the little concentrated sprays at Bath and Body Works. The other thing I do (sorry, guys) is carry flushable wipes in my purse. How many times have you walked into a stall, and no toilet paper!!


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

I figure that unless someone else in there's having D than they'll probably have gone before you come out and they see who you are anyway.


----------



## 17075 (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree with most everyone, public facilities are better than an accident! Now THAT'S embarassing. I figure a restroom is where you can expect to hear and smell things out of the ordinary! Just be thankful there is a facility to run to!


----------



## 20402 (Oct 17, 2006)

I carry a small body spray in my handbag to get rid of the smell. Also carry some toilet wipes incase things get messy. You could always ask a friend to come with you and hold their hands under the dryer. That way no one can hear any explosions. Iv done that plenty of times


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Theve got elevator music for elevators, why not the same thing for toilets? I think it would make most people more comfortable, even people without IBS.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Here ya go, you know how they used to have little juke boxes on each table in a resteraunt. Well they could have a small one in each stall in the bathrooms. If you are going to have to sit awhile you can put your quarter in and select your favorite tune. Turn it up and NO ONE can hear you poo.


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

How about a Cone of Silence? It worked for Max and the Chief. When my kids were toddlers hubby and I thought of putting one in the back seat of the car, so why not in a public stall?


----------



## 23685 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have to tell you this is a constant condition for me. I was fine until 2001, I was at my job - had no warning and didn't make it in time - I had to go home and change - utter embarrasment. It's happened to me about twice since then. As far as public bathrooms - that's the least of my problems. I have been diagnosed with IBS by ruling out everything else. I've had a colonoscopy and endoscopy and recently had my gall bladder out - but I can't predict when something is going to set me off. I often have 99% liquid and the frightening thing is that there is almost NO warning and it is so violent that there is nothing I can do about it. I long ago gave up worrying about what other people see, hear and think. As far as I'm concerned, if I've made it to the bathroom, I'm doing well. Obviously, the liquid just makes me wipe more, which makes me hemmoroid bleed - isn't it fun??Like most things in life - it's all relative. I hate it when someone is in the bathroom at work brushing their teeth or something and I have to run in, but that's too bad. A bathroom, is a bathroom - and when it's shared - those are the chances you take. Just imagine, if you had a bug and diarrhea - no one would thing worse of you for being sick........well, YOU ARE SICK, you just have a permanent condition.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

When I was younger I used to worry and then I got to the stage where I was like, well the alternative is worse if I dont go... Now I just think everyone does it, so as if anyone really cares! If you are really worried just stay in there until everyone else has left, the worst is when you are in a night club and there is a line up (but im usually to drunk to care haha).Sometimes I use disabled toilets if I know that im going to have a bad episode, and if anyone ever asks why i am in there (yes... it happened once) then I just tell them i have IBS, and they wont question that haha. It all comes with confidence though and excepting that if you gotta go, you gotta go!!Good luck babe!


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

LONG - BUT PLEASE READ!!When I read posts by my fellow chronic/severe diarrhea sufferers, I often think that I must be living on my very own poopiferous planet. Maybe I'm not alone in my ultra-restricted day-to-day life, but so many of you seem to be a lot more mobile than I am.While there seems to be universal discomfort and embarrassment when faced with 'public' pooping (which I personally define as 'anywhere that's not home')I have a concern that I don't see others mentioning. Very often, once my diarrhea begins, I have no idea how long it will continue. If I'm really lucky, it may be a single explosion - which at least provides me with a window of opportunity to get home before it starts up again. But that rarely happens - so I'm terrified to even sit down and have any bowel movement anywhere but home. My biggest fear (and it's well founded) is that I'll be stuck in a public bathroom with diarrhea that just keeps going; and every time I think it's over and I get up to flush, it starts up again. Even if I could handle the total embarrassment of the sounds and smells, public buildings close at some point. If you're at someone's home, at some point they may want to go to bed. If you're on an airplane - my worst nightmare - what do you do when the plane is about to take off or land - and you're stuck in the middle of a diarrhea-fest that you cannot stop? Occsionally, I get bouts of liquid diarrhea that can go on for weeks or even months. I have had many colonoscopies - and every other test that I'm aware of. I apparently don't have microscopic colitis or any other hidden cause. My biopsies are always negative for celiac sprue, but my stool (sent to the infamous Dr. Fine) did test positive for one of the celiac genes - so I follow a gluten-free diet, which hasn't stopped the diarrhea.I also have to snicker at the suggestion of carrying spray perfume to mask the odor of explosive diarrhea. I always carry perfume - but I also carry a purse-size can of Ozium room deodorizer. Maybe the odors you emit can be covered up with perfume - but mine need an industrial strength spray.I also marvel at hearing others in my 'condition' bemoaning the fact that they can't eat pizza or fatty foods. I can only tolerate a handful of foods. No dairy, no breads or grains of any kind (including rice),almost all vegetables and fruits cause gas, pain, and almost certain diarrhea - and since I don't eat red meat, I'm pretty much limited to chicken, fish (prepared plain or in light oil only...no sauce of any kind). potatoes, mushrooms, spinach in small quanities - and that's about it. Prior to my misdiagnosed case of food poisoning many years ago (which triggered my IBS), I could and DID eat everything. Am I the only one living like this?Also - I did try Lotronex years ago (it didn't work). I take 2-4 Imodium tablets daily, along with calcium-d with meals (I eat once a day, if at all). I'm also using probiotics. I've been taking Florastor for a while now - and it helps a little. I see that there's some promising news regarding Bifantis - but I'm wondering if anyone here has tried both of these products and has seen an appreciable difference with their diarrhea using Florastor vs. Bifantis. Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## 21881 (Sep 11, 2006)

I work in an office with a single toilet bathrooms, shared by both men and women. I cover the noise by running the water faucet, then flush with each BM. I don't have an odor problem with my BM (oddly enough), but I have supplied the bathroom with a can of Oust just in case







When I am in a public restroom, I do a lot of flushing however I really don't care who hears me since I probably won't see them again.


----------

